# Supporting electrical conduit  from fire sprinkler pipe.



## chris kennedy (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a question from MH's forum.



> can 3/4 rigid pipe for heat dectors be supported off sprinkler piping? [/qoute]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:3khfkf0i]


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 10, 2010)

Re: Supporting electrical conduit  from fire sprinkler pipe.

The design and installation standard says no so the alarm contractor needs to come up with something better than that play:



> NFPA 13, 2010  9.1.1.7* Support of Non-System Components.   Sprinkler piping or hangers shall not be used to support non-system components.


Before someone interprets "association" the fact that they are both fire protection, the detection system is not defined as a sprinkler system component even if the system is intergrated, they are separate.



> A.9.1.1.7 The rules covering the hanging of sprinkler piping take into consideration the weight of water-filled pipe plus a safety factor. No allowance has been made for the hanging of nonsystem components from sprinkler piping. NFPA 13 provides the option to support sprinkler piping from other sprinkler piping where the requirements of 9.1.1.2 are met.


and it doesen't matter what edition, it goes as far back as I can remember.


----------

